# 16 ? 32 ? 64 Go ?



## guillaumeblanchon (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à ts,

Je ne suis pas un geek bien que très gros utilisateur d'internet et d'informatique au sens large. Mais pour mon job, j'ai besoin d'avoir une tablette pour pouvoir présenter à des clients, un document pdf de 50 pages en moyenne (présentation rapide en 10/15 minutes).
A ce jour, j'imprime le dossier et je parcours rapidement le dossier en tournant les feuilles les unes derriere les autres. Bref, c'est pas super sexy à mon gout, ca coute cher en papier et en consommables, etc, etc...
Donc il faut que je m'équipe d'une tablette..
L'IPAD II semble tenir la corde bien que toutes les applications soient plutot des gadgets pour moi qui ne suis pas un très gros utilisateurs.
Sur le net, je suis :
- Infos
- Sports
- Facebook
- Mails..
J'écoute peu de musiques, meme si j'apprécie. Je regarde peu de films meme si j'apprécie aussi..
En clair, en fonction de ces éléments, quel est l'avantage d'avoir un 16, un 32 ou un 64 Go ? Quel est l'impact réel de ces capacités mémoire sur l'utilisation d'un IPAD ?

Au regard des éléments que je viens d'expliquer, je suis preneur de toutes vos remarques, positives ou négatives pour m'aider ou me conforter dans mon choix.

Merci pour vos réponses et bon we

GB

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------

_PS : Petite question au passage : je suis un gros utilsiateur d'excel notamment.. Avec l'IPAD ca se passe comment ? _


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider mais au cas où... J'ai un Ipad 32 Go depuis août. Pas mal de pdf, ebooks et apps. J'utilise autour des 13 Go. Mais je trie régulièrement. Donc pour ton utilisation, ça devrait suffire. Maintenant c'est sûr que plus t'as de place plus t'es tranquille.
Pour les fichiers excel, il existe des apps payantes comme Quickoffice. Il y a aussi le moyen de passer par google docs. Mais, il faut être connecté. Il y a aussi office webs apps sur le net mais j'ai pas encore essayé.


----------



## ced68 (10 Octobre 2011)

Moi je trouve la 32Go un bon compromis pour le futur. 16Go pourra paraître petit au bout d'un moment (applis de + en + lourde notamment) et 64Go je trouve que cela ne sert à rien si on ne regarde pas bcp de film et si on ne met pas bcp de musique dedans.


----------



## Quentiiin (13 Octobre 2011)

Personnellement, j'ai opté pour le 64Gb. Parce que c'est toujours sympas quand on part en voyage de pouvoir y mettre des dizaines de films et d'albums de musique, et de ne pas avoir à se proccuper de la place qu'il reste sur l'iPad. 
D'après moi, 16Gb, c'est suffisant sur un iPhone, mais l'iPad est bien plus polyvalent, et nécessite davantage de place sur le DD, meme quand on n'écoute pas beaucoup de musique.


----------

